# Monitor Defekt? (Samsung 2493HM)



## Afrokalypse84 (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
auf meinen Schreibtisch werkelt seit ca. 3-4 Jahren ein Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM. Bisher bin ich zufrieden mit dem Teil, aber seit letzten Donnerstag habe ich damit Probleme.
Jedes mal bei Tagesbeginn benötige ich mehrere Minuten ein Bild auf den Monitor zu zaubern. Ich stelle den Monitor ganz normal an, das blaue Licht am unteren Rand leuchtet auf, aber das Bild bleibt schwarz. Ein erneutes an/ausschalten behebt das Problem nicht. Erst wenn ich den Hauptschalter mehrmals betätige bekomme ich ein Bild. Heute hat die ganze Prozedur über eine halbe Stunde gedauert.
Hat jemand mit dem Model ähnliche Probleme? Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass in der nächsten Zeit gar kein Bild mehr erzeugt wird? Sollte ich den Monitor reparieren lassen?

Da ich ab 15 August für 1 Jahr in die Schweiz verschwinde sollte das Problem schnellst möglich aus der Welt geschafft werden.
Falls der Monitor seinen Geist aufgibt, welcher Monitor ist zur Zeit zu empfehlen?
Funktionen die ich gerne wieder hätte:
- Höhenverstellbar
- USB-Anschluss
- min. 1920x1200 (16:10)
- Spiele und Filmtauglich
- HDMI + DVI Anschluss
- Sollte ich evtl. einen 3D fähigen Monitor nehmen? (für Spiele und Filme, eine 295GTX ist im PC verbaut, reicht die Leistung für Nvidias 3D Technik?)
- Preis ca. 350€, kann auch billiger/teurer sein


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

> Sollte ich den Monitor reparieren lassen?


Garantie ist auf das Gerät sicher nicht mehr. Daher kommt entweder eine Neuanschaffung in Frage, oder aber eine Fehlerbehebung.

Zum Fehler:

Hast du denn schon mal das Kabel getauscht? Vllt. hat das einen defekt?



> (für Spiele und Filme, eine 295GTX ist im PC verbaut, reicht die Leistung für Nvidias 3D Technik?)


Kommt ganz auf die Spiele an. 

Zum neuen Monitor:

Falls es ein 3D-Monitor werden soll, dann würd ich zum BenQ greifen.
BenQ XL2410T Bundle, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.ZBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ohne 3D sind die hier sehr gut:

iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GxGamer (18. Juli 2011)

Nimm den mal für 15 Minuten vom Stromnetz (alle Kabel raus, auch signalkabel) und schau ob er dann auf Anhieb anspringt.
Erst Signalkabel, dann Strom wieder anschliessen und einschalten.


----------



## Afrokalypse84 (18. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten 

Werde mal alle Kabel tauschen und den Monitor über Nacht vom Stromnetz nehmen.

Gibt es eigentlich nurnoch 16:9 Monitore? Falls ich mein Gerät tauschen muss hätte ich schon gerne wieder einen mit 16:10 Format.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

> Gibt es eigentlich nurnoch 16:9 Monitore? Falls ich mein Gerät tauschen muss hätte ich schon gerne wieder einen mit 16:10 Format.


 
Dann kann dich dir diesen Dell hier empfehlen:

Dell UltraSharp U2410, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist aber leider über deinem Budget. 

Ein paar Geräte von Eizo gibt es da auch noch. Aber der Preis ist nicht gerade niedrig.

Eizo FlexScan EV2411WE-BK schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eizo FlexScan S2402WE-BK schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

